# Thomas Ades on university challenge right now!



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Thomas Ades is on University Challenge right on bbc 2!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I can't watch it in New Zealand. Is his team winning?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I can't watch it in New Zealand. Is his team winning?


The other team is slightly better so far


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Have there been any music questions?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Have there been any music questions?


Haha yes, about pop music


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

There are no emoticons for my current expression.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

They won! Nice, he was very good.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I wonder if he will write a celebratory work


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

He was pretty useless on pop music though. Not that the others were much better!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

If their score turns out to be one of the four highest, he'll be on again soon.


----------

